# MAZURI Tortoise Food, 1 lb, 2 lbs, 6 lbs, 10 lbs sizes available



## spikethebest

This is my Personal Website to sell Mazuri Tortoise Food

http://spikethebest.weebly.com/


















Here is a link to the Mazuri Page

http://spikethebest.weebly.com/mazuri-tortoise-food.html

Here is some comments that other Tortoiseforum.org member have said publicly about me...

Reputation from Members: 39
Reputation from Posts: 0
Positives: 39
Neutrals: 0
Negatives: 0	

Comments

finleafeater (4) - Last updated 12-03-2010, 11:32 PM 

Positive (+1): "spike" AWESOME. He helped me out when I adopted my little rescue with care tips and starter mazuri. Not to mention taking the time out of his work day to meet up with me! The advice he gave me rang true and helped me get my baby into tip top shape!

mckenzieg (0) - Last updated 12-01-2010, 04:41 PM 

Positive (+1): Charli is starting to love the mazuri on top of kale or other greens. I made a mistake in ordering with my stupid paypal, but Cory worked with me to get the mazuri back to me. And he sent so much! Thanks!

ticothetort2 (2) - Last updated 11-23-2010, 01:17 AM 

Positive (+1): Cory is a pleasure to deal with! He didn't think twice when I asked him if he would work with me on purchasing one if his Gpp's. He made my first tortoise experience very enjoyable and I would love to learn more from him. Thanks so much!!

Tom (42) - Last updated 10-25-2010, 09:51 AM 

Positive (+1): Cory is a great guy and has tons of tortoise experience. He's also strives to learn everything that he doesn't know yet. Glad to call him a friend and fellow forum member.

LadyGreek (0) - Last updated 08-09-2010, 03:38 PM 

Positive (+1): CORY IS A WONDERFUL GUY!!! I ordered my Mazuri on Friday and I got it Saturday morning!!! He has my business all the way!!! ;-)

DoctorCosmonaut (7) - Last updated 08-05-2010, 06:08 PM 

Positive (+1): Ordered some Mazuri, arrived fast, well packed, and he is just a nice guy

HarleyK (0) - Last updated 08-05-2010, 01:16 AM 

Positive (+1): Thanks for the BEST price on Mazuri!!! Great product and it is fresh

Albinoboidsetc (2) - Last updated 07-19-2010, 12:01 PM 

Positive (+1): Awesome price on the food and a very friendly guy.

Motara's Mom (0) - Last updated 07-17-2010, 10:44 AM 

Positive (+1): Ordered Mazuri on Thursday and received it on Saturday, very fresh. He is fast and very professional.

heyprettyrave (0) - Last updated 07-15-2010, 02:48 PM 

Positive (+1): ordered a sample of the mazuri and got it one day after, and she loves it! will definitely be ordering more

dragnikla (0) - Last updated 04-26-2010, 06:44 PM 

Positive (+1): Excellent memeber incredibly helpful, quick shipping on tortoise seeds, quick to respond to emails. A definite asset to the forum

sachmn (0) - Last updated 04-17-2010, 07:53 AM 

Positive (+1): Up front, communicative, accomodating and fast shipment!

cordell (0) - Last updated 04-15-2010, 01:04 PM 

Positive (+1): Great person to deal with! Friendly, cares about the animals and owners!

Red Earth Exotics (1) - Last updated 04-13-2010, 12:12 PM 

Positive (+1): quick shipment of mazuri. will be ordering more soon!

Crazybirds (0) - Last updated 04-12-2010, 04:06 PM 

Positive (+1): Great Forum Member!Thanks so much for your kindness...Torts loved the Mazuri!


----------



## spikethebest

I am back, and I am shipping Mazuri!!

So place your orders!!

Please use my website, the link is in my signature!


Thanks so much!!!

-Cory


----------



## spikethebest

received a new shipment today of fresh mazuri. ships next day. click on my website or my signature to order. 

thank you!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Just placed an order for 6lbs! Thanks!


----------



## efciv

Got my order Friday, thanks Cory.


----------



## zoogrl

I've never fed Betty Mazuri, just the variety of plants - greens, flowers, & weeds off of the care sheet. Can you give me some info? She's a 7 month old Russian tortoise. I want to give her the best & everything she needs to be healthy. Thanks


----------



## NEtorts

just ordered 2 pounds, hopefully they like it....


----------



## spikethebest

I have received a LOT of orders this weekend. They will ALL get shipped out today. Thank you everyone!!!

I still have LOTS of fresh Mazuri Tortoise food. Remember they are good for ALL dryland tortoises... sulcata, russian, leopard, desert, greek, hermann, pancake, redfoot, aldabra, and my personal favorite... the Galap!

If you want to order some Mazuri, please use the link below...


----------



## spikethebest

this is my weekly bump. Still got lots of very fresh, tasty, high quality, premium, Mazuri tortoise food!!!

you get free tortoise stickers with each order!!!


----------



## spikethebest

Fresh Mazuri will be available for the rest of the year. 

I am currently in Alabama doing US Army training, however, my best friend Gus is doing the shipping. 

Please keep ordering through the link below, or through my website...

spikethebest.weebly.com

thank you!!!!


----------



## spikethebest

Hey everyone!

Got some fresh Mazuri delivered and it's all ready to be packed up and shipped out!!!

Please use my link in my signature to order the food. 

Thank you!

-Cory & Gus


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo

Looks like you have a great service there, Spike. My redfoot used to love Mazuri, but I don't know if my Russians do yet or not. I ordered a 1-lb. resealable sample bag from my local feed store, but it is taking forever to get here, so I might end up ordering from your website at some point.


----------



## wrmitchell22

I just ordered, what a great price! I can't wait to have Boulder try it, he has never had it because I couldn't find it near me, but with the inexpensive cost and shipping now I don't have to look


----------



## spikethebest

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Looks like you have a great service there, Spike. My redfoot used to love Mazuri, but I don't know if my Russians do yet or not. I ordered a 1-lb. resealable sample bag from my local feed store, but it is taking forever to get here, so I might end up ordering from your website at some point.



I bet that cost a lot. My food is very fresh, and ships fast. It will always be sent out USPS Priority Mail, so anywhere in the entire USA will receive it in just a couple days, and people in the southwest, usually get it next day. 

To get your Russians to eat it, moisten it, mix it with their normal food, and maybe add some sweet potato to it. Mine just go crazy for that stuff. 



wrmitchell22 said:


> I just ordered, what a great price! I can't wait to have Boulder try it, he has never had it because I couldn't find it near me, but with the inexpensive cost and shipping now I don't have to look



Awesome! Glad I can help out!


----------



## Weda737

I ordered some a couple weeks ago, great price and shipping, but I didn't get a sticker  With my little guy it's gonna be a while before I run out, I divided it up into small bags and put it in the freezer. Point being, when I need more, I'm definitely buying from you again. Thanks for making this available to us at a price we don't have to sell internal organs for.


----------



## Ashliewood

I ordered some this weekend and haven't gotten an email or anything :-/


----------



## HarleyK

I don't recall getting any email receipts, except for the paypal one. It just shows up in my mailbox


----------



## Ashliewood

I paid with paypal, it wAs the sample for $7.61


----------



## Ashliewood

IF I GO INTO PAYPAL IT SAYS ITS COMPLETED?


----------



## y4433264336

Just placed an order for 2IB... how long is the shipping??


----------



## SulcataSquirt

Should be to your door in about 5 days. maybe less.


----------



## sulcatababies1402

Just placed a 6lb order for my babies  cant wait to see if they like it


----------



## jaizei

Last time I ordered it took 2 days; shipped Monday and I got it Wednesday. Not Bad for California -> Texas.


----------



## sulcatababies1402

jaizei said:


> Last time I ordered it took 2 days; shipped Monday and I got it Wednesday. Not Bad for California -> Texas.



Well i hope i get it by Sat. im in Tx too then it will be just in time for the arrival of my new little one  I hope Bower and Peach like it


----------



## sulcatababies1402

bumping for Tyler


----------



## tyler0912

I made a website via... weebly.com too! 

thankyou sulcatababies!


----------



## sulcatababies1402

I received my Mazuri in perfect shape and VERY fresh on Monday  thank you Spike my babies are already getting used to it


----------



## tygoh

I am having a difficult time to search Mazuri tortoise diet at my location Malaysia. Can anyone here able to advise where i can buy from??? Thanks very much for help.


----------



## tygoh

I am at Malaysia location. It is real difficult to find a dealer selling Mazuri tortoise diet, and so far i have not come across one. Can anyone here advise?

Thanks you very much.


----------

